# Any tips for new owner of Canon Rebel T3 1100D DSLR???



## moderncreations (Nov 16, 2011)

I have just upgraded from GE X5 Digital to a Canon EOS Rebel T3 1100D... I have taken pictures for years for fun but now want to move up to shooting small weddings and events. Did not have alot in my budget but hoping in the future I can upgrade lenses... 
You can check out some of my photography over the years at Modern Creations - Spas/Beauty/Personal Care - Douglas, GA | Facebook... I don't on my know alot about setting the right settings and ISO on my new Canon to make the best of shots.... Can anyone give me some pointers or try and explain it to me????  THANKS!!!


----------



## MTVision (Nov 16, 2011)

Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson is a great book. Definitely recommend reading it to understand all the settings and how they work together


----------



## KmH (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is a bunch of _*great*_ tutorials:  Digital Photography Tutorials

You'll need to know most that stuff in the tutorials to shoot weddings and events.


----------



## moderncreations (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank ya'll so much...


----------



## moderncreations (Nov 16, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson is a great book. Definitely recommend reading it to understand all the settings and how they work together



Wow... I love those and the help alot  Thanks Again


----------

